# Wrestlers with gyno



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Was that why Rock wore that tracksuit in late 98-early 99? Because he had just gotten surgery? Or was it in 2005? I heard different reports.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

True story -- The Rock wrestled with a shirt at Royal Rumble 1999 because he was suffering from "bitch tits," a consequence of steroid use.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I know someone that rhymes with Boreman Pains.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

redban said:


> True story -- The Rock wrestled with a shirt at Royal Rumble 1999 because he was suffering from "bitch tits," a consequence of steroid use.


My guess was always because those Samoan genes were kicking into full swing. Maybe that's why Roman Reigns is still wearing that Shield vest? :draper2


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Skillz That Killz said:


> Gyno is the growth of breast tissue in men. Frequently caused by excessive use of testosterone, usually from anabolic steroids.
> 
> These are just some of the wrestlers who possibly suffer from what is listed above:


If that picture of heath slater has not been edited than thats gynecomastia. The other pictures you posted are not. Although it looks like Jericho had some weird surgery in his pic lol and I heard The Rock had some isses in the late 90s but it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well The Rock is half Samoan. I don't think it was because of steroids use. Just genetics.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

it's also genetics and alcohol abuse. 

there is a clip of rock and john morrison working out where Rock flat out says he had to some "extra" he had to get done. pretty much confessing he had plastic surgery.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I know someone that rhymes with Boreman Pains.


What rhymes with boreman?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

It doesn't look like Batista has gynecomastia at all. That picture of Heath Slater looks absolutely ridiculous. someone needs to up their dose of anti estrogens.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

MMMMD said:


> What rhymes with boreman?


Norman?


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Heath V said:


> It doesn't look like Batista has gynecomastia at all. That picture of Heath Slater looks absolutely ridiculous. someone needs to up their dose of anti estrogens.


Batista probably has the worst case of gyno out of the lot.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Skillz That Killz said:


> Batista probably has the worst case of gyno out of the lot.


Not in that particualr picture, I see no sign of it.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't forget John Cena you smarks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty bad...​


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I know someone that rhymes with Boreman Pains.


FAIL

Boreman doesn't rhyme with Roman :lol

Has any Reigns hater actually graduated high school?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I know where this thread came from..

:HA


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Has Slater had surgery? or has he just reduced his bodyfat?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I personally don't mind gyno. I think they all look fine.:shrug 



Rainmaka! said:


> My guess was always because those Samoan genes were kicking into full swing. Maybe that's why Roman Reigns is still wearing that Shield vest? :draper2


Why do people keep asking this question? Does this look like gyno to you?










You know Roman only wears the vest when wrestling right? 90% of the time he's wearing a t-shirt or tank top and you can clearly see his chest. I don't get it...



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I know someone that rhymes with Boreman Pains.


You know a registered sex offender in the state of Arkansas???










Hmm....:mj


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Pretty bad...​


Brb getting tissues :trips5


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

One of the entire forums better threads. Well done.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

lol this thread.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Jericho doesn't have gyno, he had some kind of nerve injury in his pec i'm pretty sure.

Sandow is another one with gyno


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Op is probably a trans who implanted fake breast , what a stupid thread.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Iapetus said:


> I personally don't mind gyno. I think they all look fine.:shrug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What that has to do with the thread?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> Don't forget John Cena you smarks.


He has none.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> What that has to do with the thread?


I think he was referring to the rhymes


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Pretty bad...​


Bigger tits than some of the gals on the roster.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> What that has to do with the thread?


Norman Gaines is the first name google gave me that rhymed with Boreman Pains.:quimby


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Big E anyone?


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Machismo88 said:


> Big E anyone?


So the "E" stands for E-cup?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesus, Slater looks a million times better now.



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I know someone that rhymes with Boreman Pains.


I always figured Roman just has a flabby chest. Usos are the same way. :draper2



Machismo88 said:


> Big E anyone?


Doesn't it have more to do with the shape than purely just the size? I mean Big E has a huge chest, but does it look 'feminine'?










:hmm:


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Heath's case just keeps getting worse and worse...


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Heath's case just keeps getting worse and worse...


:lmao

Fuckin' amazing thread.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> Heath's case just keeps getting worse and worse...


I love that pic, Orton's one of my faves for the candid moments like this. He's surrounded by adoring fans, clearly just been through the physical exertion of a match, and yet once he spots that cross pendant, he gets completely lost in a moment of spiritual contemplation. That's a man with his priorities straight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> I love that pic, Orton's one of my faves for the candid moments like this. He's surrounded by adoring fans, clearly just been through the physical exertion of a match, and yet once he spots that cross pendant, he gets completely lost in a moment of spiritual contemplation. That's a man with his priorities straight.


He's secretly a vampire


----------



## Bung (Feb 8, 2017)

Love this thread , but seriously....no jinder mahal??? He has such a bad case right now its insane. He should be suspended without even pissing.

Seriously look up jinder mahal now. He is the clear cut gyno winner. 

Also heath slater is another

Batista has never show signs of gyno, he knows what hes doing with anabolics.

And the rock back in late 99 had surgery on his pecs to remove breast tissue, he had bitch tits and there are plenty of pics that show his gyno. 

A big chest doesnt mean you have gyno.

Its when the area around the nipple, usually about the size of a half dollar is puffed and swollen due to the estrogen from using androgens. 

There is an art and science to using anabolics and jinder and heath should lay off and get educated.

Edit: cant believe i forgot that lame darren young, he had a bad bad case when he was suspended years back.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Bung said:


> Love this thread , but seriously....no jinder mahal??? He has such a bad case right now its insane. He should be suspended without even pissing.
> 
> Seriously look up jinder mahal now. He is the clear cut gyno winner.
> 
> ...


bingo

and jericho has that chest fat that often occurs in guys his age, that drink too much. same as flair always had. im not saying they never used anything, but they dont have gyno


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Gyno can be caused from prescription medication such as finasteride, cyclosporin, treatment for aids, etc . In some cases it can even be caused by being overweight. In rare other cases, chest pounding, puberty or milk can even cause it. I am not concerned with wrestlers who have gyno unless it's excessive because let's face the fact that men aren't even supposed to have nipples.


----------



## save_us_spike 2 (Sep 26, 2016)

(coughs) (coughs) (coughs) (coughs)
















sorry, coughing alot.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jesus, Slater looks a million times better now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really feminine but potentially implants. His chest is huge!


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

This is an example of gyno:









Alot of people seem to be confusing developed pecs with Gyno.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

The Rock had pectoral implants.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Jesus, people could at least find out what gynecomastia is before posting pictures of everyone with big pecs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Rock's was pretty obvious.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> FAIL
> 
> Boreman doesn't rhyme with Roman :lol
> 
> Has any Reigns hater actually graduated high school?


Doesnt matter if it rhymes everybody understands so its okay.

NoMan Gains from Roman Reigns!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Machismo88 said:


> Not really feminine but potentially implants. His chest is huge!


I dunno, mayhaps. But I figured gyno took on a feminine appearance, since they're the development of breast tissue, but Big E's chest is just BIG, not 'busty' and a woman's chest wouldn't look like that at that size.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Doesnt matter if it rhymes everybody understands so its okay.
> 
> NoMan Gains from Roman Reigns!


Yes, but it doesn't rhyme and he said it did. I'm giving him the education public schools can't.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Norman?


Smiley


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The Rock's was pretty prominent before he got surgery (around the time he wore the track suit), but that pic isn't bad. 

Jericho just looks like he had botched gyno surgery or something in that pic.

Batista didn't have gyno.

Heath Slater has it bad until he got it removed at some point.

Triple H had a nasty case as evidenced in his documentary DVD in some pic where he's flexing way back in the day.

The only person that stands out on the current roster is Jinder Mahal. He's got a pretty severe case, probably bc of all the juice he's been on.

Edit: Darren Young had it bad too. 

A fat chest =/= gyno. Gyno is the puffy/lumpy tissue directly behind and around the nipple.

Also, it doesn't have to come from steroids. I have it, and I've never used steroids, though, I wouldn't be surprised if I had taken something "spiked" with all the different supplements that I took in the past. I also love beer, especially IPA's, which can cause it. Apparently IPA's are the worst because of the excessive hops (not really sure why, but I had a nurse tell me that IPA's also increase breast cancer risk, but who knows). Oh, and of course, genetics.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

umm guys can get this without taking anything...many have surgery to fix the issue.

you can even be not that fat and suffer from big old man titties lol


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

EDIT : woops, wrong thread.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Diamond Taurus said:


> Bigger tits than some of the gals on the roster.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

How come Jinder Mahal is not on the thread ?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I know someone that rhymes with* Boreman Pains.*


Yet another shit nickname :mj4


----------



## nitrogen987654321 (Jun 17, 2017)

Skillz That Killz said:


> Gyno is the growth of breast tissue in men. Frequently caused by excessive use of testosterone, usually from anabolic steroids.
> 
> These are just some of the wrestlers who possibly suffer from what is listed above:


I know for sure, that Did Brock have gyno surgery. He was treated at the clinic gynecomastiapro.com. His surgeon removed almost all of the gland but leaves a thin/ small amount to sustain the shape of the nipple and chest. Some surgeons believe the nipple could die completely with full gland removal . That being said I believe some surgeons are now performing full gland removal which should in theory mean there is no risk of gyno returning but aesthetically it looks worse as the area can become concave or indented.
I'm guessing Brock opted for full removal.


----------



## kriegpaolo_23 (Sep 28, 2016)

Holy shit this topic is full of people who have no idea what gyno is.

The Rock had gyno in the past, but the OP does not show The Rock with gyno.

Batista also looked like he had some gyno issues in 2002 or 2003. But it has clearly been removed a long long time ago.

Jinder Mahal is so obvious and I cant believe some people want to say "its not obvious" or "evidence is not clear" that he is using steroids.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Iapetus said:


> I personally don't mind gyno. I think they all look fine.:shrug
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep asking this question? *Does this look like gyno to you?*


That looks like some of the most awful photoshopping I've ever seen.


----------

